# Photo editing software suggestions



## dkicklig (Mar 10, 2006)

Any suggestions for an easy to use photo editing software. My wife needs something pretty easy to use, mainly for resizing and compressing photos. I'm not happy with the Kodak software that came with the camera, and Photoshop is a little advanced for her use.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Casey (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.gimp.org/ The Gimp. Like Photoshop, but free. It may not be that easy, but for resizing images, etc., it's not too difficult to use.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 10, 2006)

Adobe Photoshop Elements
or
Microsoft Digital Image Standard or Suite


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 10, 2006)

Adobe Elements is the way to go if you don't mind paying. I have been very impressed with it - good functionality, but you don't need a PhD to use it, like Photoshop.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 10, 2006)

Canvas


----------

